# Carpro Open Own Factory



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Carpro are pleased to announce the opening of their own factory in Korea to do future research and development of products and produce their current line -
The factory is 500 m2 of the latest technological chemistry over 2 floors .
Our own production will ensure high quality control and some better prices as well.
Products and research is high on our list and with this new facility we can push the boundaries of car products further which leads us onto some new exciting products that will be coming your way soon... so watch this space


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great news .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great news , if want someone to test some , give me a shout , good luck


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow !! That's great news


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Whilst I am not a fan of all these ceramic products, its good to see them listening to the market space and going into producing their own formulas rather than the oh so common re-branding of others existing products.

Well done CarPro


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Well done, although you'd of thought they'd of moved the boxes from the front of the building


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Fantastic and congratulations car pro :thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Good stuff


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Speaking of CarPro , just used TarX & IronX on my mother s car , great results I must say .


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Already some great products from this company, this can only be good for the future!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats Avi


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you all guys , really appreciate it, the future can be only bright !


nick_mcuk said:


> Whilst I am not a fan of all these ceramic products, its good to see them listening to the market space and going into producing their own formulas rather than the oh so common re-branding of others existing products.
> 
> Well done CarPro


Thank you Nick, that was one of the reason we went our way, too many rebranding and relabeling bottles around us, not to mention trying to copy us exactly!.
i can only promise now that *all* of our products will be produced in our factory, most of the chemical mixtures as well.



Will_G said:


> Well done, although you'd of thought they'd of moved the boxes from the front of the building


lol, yes i know what you mean , that pic took while we still organizing things inside.


----------



## BC911 (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats with this new location. Looking forward to the new things coming up.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

How can you possibly make Reload any better???


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well done 

do we get more pics of the inside once done? or will it all be top secret?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> well done
> 
> do we get more pics of the inside once done? or will it all be top secret?


Top Secret :thumb:


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Congratulation!
Good to see development in detailing world.
Got some products and they don't disappoint
Keep up the good work.


----------

